# Wild and native trout



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It still burns me when I remember when the Do Nothing Right years ago dumped a bunch of brookies in a land fill because they did not know where to plant them. Why didn't they put them in Lake Michigan so maybe they might have become coasters????


----------

